# Decnt Excercise Bike ??



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Hello All,

I'm looking at getting an excercise bike.

The missus is struggling to get to the gym these days and I'm gonna be doing an intensive cut early next year and we have decided it would be convenient to have a bike at home.

Budget tops out at around £250 ish.

I've seen plenty in Argos etc that are around the right price, anyone got experience of these (Reebok, Jennifer Ennis etc), are they any good ??

Any other recommendations for where to look (reps will be given :thumbup1: )

I appreciate i may not get full on commercial quality but would like to see some of the features (pulse monitor, programmes etc) but not the silly money they want for say Life Fitness / Technogym etc.

Would also consider used equipment if available.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Bumpingtons ...


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Why not buy the real thing and get out in the fresh air, climb some hills etc. Far better for you.


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

The Vegetarian said:


> Why not buy the real thing and get out in the fresh air, climb some hills etc. Far better for you.


I've got one :lol:

I cycle to work and the gym to be fair.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> I've got one :lol:
> 
> I cycle to work and the gym to be fair.


So why do you want one? What will you gain? :confused1:


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

I am about to order one of these this week for the winter months. Mate of mine has one and really rates it.

Going to change the tyres on my hardtail for the winter and keep my suspension bike for the weekend.

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/?s=Tacx+Satori+High+Power+Folding+Magnetic+Trainer+


----------



## Pkant2002 (Nov 4, 2011)

Schwinn IC Pro bike dirt cheap one of. the very best on the market even for commercial use. Rides and feels like a road bike with all the benefits if a stationary bike. Can also buy additional computer unit to go ontop for a few extra quid.


----------

